# R32 Vs R35



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty evenly matched -


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Mad man


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

that 32 is possibly running roughly about 550bhp I reckon


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

The 32 is immense! spitting out flames so I reckon it must be highly tuned (unless it's a flamer kit...) Old showing how its done


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> The 32 is immense! spitting out flames so I reckon it must be highly tuned (unless it's a flamer kit...) Old showing how its done


Indeed


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool! The 32 is probably more fun so it wins every time!!
I like the way it's been edited to it looks like it's going faster than the speed limit!:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

COCKS.

Racing on the road at those speeds is NOT cool - or impressive.

Wonder if the Police would be interested in this video?


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I've had a couple of play times with 2 different R35's & I'd say it's been the same as the video, I'm pushing 460hp & mine flames big time when hard on it.. 
The R35 is so much quicker on changing gear, 
It's nice to see a 22 year old car compete with a current car.. :smokin:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Trev said:


> COCKS.
> 
> Racing on the road at those speeds is NOT cool - or impressive.
> 
> Wonder if the Police would be interested in this video?


totaly agree with the above.

wasnt there a chap on here not so long since who's brother went out driving stupidly and put it on you tube?
im sure the driver was charged by the fuzz.

either of them could of hit the white van on the roundabout at the start.

not trying to sound like a kil joy but keep it on the track!! not the roads.

tib


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Have to agree on the road with that much traffic around and undertaking not cool and really dangerous . Does not put owners of these cars in a good light where I am sure the majority have a mature and responsible attitude to driving these very powerful vehicles .


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That R32 is mean :thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Type of f**** that give us a bad name and massive insurance premiums...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm assuming it isn't the op car as you'd have to be a right ****ing idiot to post that. it's a shame it ain't on the track. I wonder if the r32 driver will grass up the r35 driver when the inevitable happens.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Clearly i dont condone any form of street racing. Its also not me in the R32 just to be clear.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought so. if it was on the track, awsome stuff. Or at least an empty road.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

crazy video.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome! love it


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the 32, 35 sounds nice too


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I would say the 32 had 550-600bhp as the 35s gear changes are so much quicker.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

TREG said:


> I would say the 32 had 550-600bhp as the 35s gear changes are so much quicker.


Depends on the R35 too though doesn't it. An R32 is a good bit lighter than an R35 so less power is required.

In a single gear less power will allow say a 4-500bhp R32 to keep up with a (stock) R35. Of course the more times gear changes happen the more the R35 will pull ahead. Unless you are going very quickly (or conversely more gently) I'd guess that most driving is done in 3rd or 4th which limits the number of gear changes required.

I would also imagine that at higher speeds (which the nutters in the video seem to be achieving) the R35 would be quicker too - the R32 aero is of the barn door variety.

The real difference is that the R32 will be working hard and the R35 will be relatively serene.

NB To whomever made the video - driving like a pillock through traffic is a stupid thing to do. Even if you don't mind killing yourself...


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Stupid ! Stupid ! --CKIN STUPID


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Cris said:


> In a single gear less power will allow say a 4-500bhp R32 to keep up with a (stock) R35. Of course the more times gear changes happen the more the R35 will pull ahead. Unless you are going very quickly (or conversely more gently) I'd guess that most driving is done in 3rd or 4th which limits the number of gear changes required.



Yes I would agree but I dont think even a 450bhp 32 would stand much of a chance as the gearing of a 35 is unreal.

3rd gear in a 35 comes in no time so the faster driving is done in 4th upwards.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That is very dangerous doing that but I speed and have been caught several times so dont want to be hypocritical.

I hope the people involved never have an accident, stop doing that on the road, dont get caught and learn that the track is the place to race...

ps I have lots of vids of my r32 racing r35's on track.... my 32 is officially quicker according to evo magazine lap time leaderboard!

me, me, me!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

the Goose is good but i think its also down to driver skill.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looked closely at the vid and think I recognise the 32. It produced 600bhp atf on a Dynodynamics RR if it's the one I think it is.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> the Goose is good but i think its also down to driver skill.


Skill? Moi? Is that why they told me I was special at school? :chuckle:


lol!

thanks mate, seriously tho - r32 is so much cooler than the 35, for so many reasons 
Eg - I can afford one... Nearly!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I wouldnt know mine's been AWOL for almost a year


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn wonder what would've happened if that first guy indicating to the right came in to the lane.

Would be interested to know what the specs of that 32 are.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

markM3 said:


> Looked closely at the vid and think I recognise the 32. It produced 600bhp atf on a Dynodynamics RR if it's the one I think it is.


The clip description is 'R32 GTR 2.8 HKS LOW BOOST 600BHP VS 2012 R35 HKS 610BHP' so maybe it is the one you're thinking of.

Not very bright to drive like that with traffic around whatever power they are though. 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thought it had to be 550-600bhp to even get close.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> the Goose is good but i think its also down to driver skill.


Haha!! Na it's got to be the car!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

TREG said:


> Thought it had to be 550-600bhp to even get close.


The R35 is 610bhp. Lighter weight against better aerodynamics. Would be an interesting comparison on track.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mambastu said:


> The R35 is 610bhp. Lighter weight against better aerodynamics. Would be an interesting comparison on track.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu



Yer I know but the 32 couldnt get near him till that car pulled out and then the 35 lost a lot of ground.

I would be happy if I had the 32 as it gave the 35 a good run for its money


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mambastu said:


> The R35 is 610bhp. Lighter weight against better aerodynamics. Would be an interesting comparison on track.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Don't be silly, the R35 would destroy the R32.

But interesting you said TRACK.

That's where all races should be held.....not on the roads.


----------



## w17led (Jan 8, 2007)

i know both cars, as one is my friend.

I actually did not sit in the R35 as i know what speeds they would do, hence jumped out and waited for there return.

The R35 is a 2011, running around 615 bhp.

The R32 is was single turbo running low boost around 600bhp.

I do not condone these races, call me a bit of a pussy but the slightest twitch and well......, but do know both cars.

Lucky Police were not about, as they would both be a bit screwed.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

^^ same w17led who had the supercharged m3?


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

tits


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

Fast


----------

